# Abnormality on Lounge Viewing



## PStreet1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Occasionally I find that I cannot open a thread--today it was the one on House.  When that happens, I can easily open the thread on either side.  When I do open the previous thread and try to move forward one to read the one I couldn't open, it goes back one instead.  If I indicate I want to go back one, it goes forward.

It only happens now and then, but the previous and next buttons working in reverse seems really odd.


----------

